# 1a.via/ 2a. via



## Isa_Guz

Bom dia:

Gostaría de ajuda con a seguinte frase
Requisitos para o doutorado:
a) uma via do histórico escolar do curso de graduação reconhecido pelo MEC.

Eu entendo  o histórico e o MEC,  não tenho problemas com isso. Mas neste caso,que quer dizer via? É isso o que não entendo


Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Uma cópia do histórico escolar.
Suponha que você fez 3 cópias do documento, 1 via é para mandar para eles.


----------



## ericagmdw

Hola! solo para estar segura, 2° via ¿se traduce al español como 2° copia? Gracias!!!


----------



## Tomby

ericagmdw said:


> Hola! solo para estar segura, 2° via ¿se traduce al español como 2° copia? Gracias!!!


Sim, verifique, por favor este link do WRF.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Tombatossals said:


> Sim, verifique, por favor este link do WRF.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 Acho que há aqui um engano: o link que indica vai dar nesta mesma página...



> Edit: NOTA DA MODERADORA: foi porque eu juntei os tópicos!


----------



## vf2000

ericagmdw said:


> 2° via ¿se traduce al español como 2° copia? Gracias!!!



En España se llama "duplicado".
Puede que sea de un documento, como el carnet de conducir, por ejemplo (y en este caso la "2ª via" es igual de válido que el original).

Puede que sea la segunda cópia, y en este caso vale igual que una cópia.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

muchísimas gracias, vf!


----------



## Carfer

ericagmdw said:


> Hola! solo para estar segura, 2° via ¿se traduce al español como 2° copia? Gracias!!!


 
Não sei como se traduz, mas atenção que em Portugal o significado mais comum de _'2ª via'_ não é o de segunda cópia (que também pode ser, no caso dos documentos que são emitidos em várias '_vias_') mas sim o de documento reemitido por se ter perdido o original e em sua substituição.


----------



## Miracatiba

Aqui no BR também tem o mesmo sentido.


----------



## Mangato

Então, 2ª via, seria duplicado do original?

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Na prática, a 2ª via de um documento é o segundo original desse documento, que só é emitido, se o primeiro se tiver extraviado.

Ou seja, ou usamos um, ou  outro. Teoricamente, não podemos ter os dois em nosso poder. Ao usarmos um deles, o outro foi, ou terá que ser inutilizado. 

Asim, qual é o nome que se dá em espanhol:  'duplicado'?

Obrigada


----------



## Mangato

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> Na prática, a 2ª via de um documento é o segundo original desse documento, que só é emitido, se o primeiro se tiver extraviado.
> 
> Ou seja, ou usamos um, ou outro. Teoricamente, não podemos ter os dois em nosso poder. Ao usarmos um deles, o outro foi, ou terá que ser inutilizado.
> 
> Asim, qual é o nome que se dá em espanhol: 'duplicado'?
> 
> Obrigada


 
Certo.


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> Sim, verifique, por favor este link do WRF.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Sem dúvida há um erro no link como indicou o *Kriterio_abroad_uk*. Nesta altura não recordo qual era o link certo. Peço desculpa.
TT.


----------



## freit

Alguém saberia como se diz "2a. via" em espanhol? Obrigada.


----------



## felixcde

Entiendo a que te refieres a comprobantes, documentos, etc... 2a. via seria el duplicado del Original y  3a. via triplicado por decirlo asi... Saludos


----------



## freit

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Carfer

Esta questão já foi discutida neste tópico:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1244134&highlight=2+via


----------



## freit

Obrigada mais uma vez.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

pode ser "por segunda via", "por segunda vez"


----------



## Amarello

freit said:


> Obrigada mais uma vez.


 
Hola:

Se dice también "ejemplar"

Slds,

Amarello


----------



## ericagmdw

ok, muchas gracias!!!


----------

